# When is fall bmq?



## Metsuke (28 Apr 2014)

The 2nd Lt put me in for Fall bmq, but he didn't specify a date, it just said Fall 2014. What exact date would that be?


----------



## J.J (28 Apr 2014)

Metsuke said:
			
		

> The 2nd Lt put me in for Fall bmq, but he didn't specify a date, it just said Fall 2014. What exact date would that be?



I would imagine sometime between 23 September and 20 December 2014.


----------



## Metsuke (30 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Got plenty of training time then


----------

